# Dang! New personal best



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Had a little leach line install. 110' long by +-62" deep. Knocked it out in day n a half, I was in the zone, although I'm thinkin I need to start gettin some help for these as I'm beat tonight.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Trench bottom cleaned up n level


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Done!


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome work


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

No shoring?


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> No shoring?


5ft + need shoring


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

What is an extra 3"?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> No shoring?


 A few inches meh! Plus this soil is not cavin in I mean chit can happen but this soil is clay and granite. But I do appreciate that my well being was the first thing that popped in yur mind...LOL


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

makes me miss the mountains...awesome view! nice ditch too. looks like art haha


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Trench bottom cleaned up n level


 How that gonna leech out with all that soild clay... once that get filled up, ya fooked!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> How that gonna leech out with all that soild clay... once that get filled up, ya fooked!


The trench bottom is fluffed up by over digging and then raked over and leveled. So the chambers sit true and won't buckle. But yes our soil blows, I had to add this line to the existing 100' as the original installer didn't install according to county code. Even with 200' with maintenance this system will prolly last 10-12 years. Now that's fooked!


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

That is seriously good work. Very impressed. you got serious backhoe skills.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> How that gonna leech out with all that soild clay... once that get filled up, ya fooked!


 Did the county require a perc test?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumb Bob said:


> Did the county require a perc test?


Kinda. They went off the original perc test when system was installed in 2009. Contractor was required to install 200' per fixture units of house, however, something slipped through the cracks and only 100' was installed and county had inspection record and plans showing 200' but there was no 2nd line anywhere and original contractor is no longer working in this state so customer is S.O.L on recourse through them and county says its not their fault if the contractor removed the 2nd line anfter inspection.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That's pertty looking.


----------



## Leach713 (Nov 1, 2013)

Love ground projects too


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Nicely done !


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> The trench bottom is fluffed up by over digging and then raked over and leveled. So the chambers sit true and won't buckle. But yes our soil blows, I had to add this line to the existing 100' as the original installer didn't install according to county code. Even with 200' with maintenance this system will prolly last 10-12 years. Now that's fooked!












Seems like alot of chambers for that size house. But if the soil is as non-absorbent as you say, then the square footage increases for sure.

A question, how do you like that infiltrator system? And did you just throw the fill on top, or did you cover the chambers before backfilling?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> A few inches meh! Plus this soil is not cavin in I mean chit can happen but this soil is clay and granite....


:laughing: I was gonna say!

Up here, our soil is mud. Everywhere mud. mud mud mud.


mud.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel bad for those folks in Oso too


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Seems like alot of chambers for that size house. But if the soil is as non-absorbent as you say, then the square footage increases for sure.
> 
> A question, how do you like that infiltrator system? And did you just throw the fill on top, or did you cover the chambers before backfilling?


Yea it is quite a bit but its all based on perc tests, this house is only 1-1/2 baths and requires 200'. My in laws live a few houses up in a 3 bath home and showers with multie heads n what not and their system is 400'.
As far a the chambers go I think their fantastic in regards to pipe n gravel and popcorn type systems, however, nothing beats pits IMO. They really shine where root intrusion can become a problem as now yur not relying on a 3/4" opening in a 4" pipe to perc....I've seen 10" tamarisk roots growing right down the center of a chamber run (like 30' down after punching through a chamber) and the system can still drain because of the size of cavity.
As far as backfilling goes nothing special is required other than making sure some compaction is achieved along the sides. In this case with all the granite chunks and large clay rocks backfilling can be tedious as I need to scoop the good fluffy stuff and distribute it along sides and shade the top before using the loader to dump rest. What separates me from a lot of other installers is I purchase my chambers from a supply house about an hour away because they sell a better made product than my local suppliers (my local suppliers refuse to purchase these one as the can buy the standard ones fairly cheap and sell them for the same price I get the high flow chambers for) so when I tell a customer that the county requires 200' of chambers or whatever I can still install the 200' run, however, my chambers allow an increase of 20% more percolation/ sq ft. So a 200' line will actually perform like 240', plus these chambers achieve an H10 traffic rating with a min of 24" cover so they can be put in areas where cars and motor homes may be maneuverd.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Is that property off of Highway 14?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Plumber said:


> Is that property off of Highway 14?


No, about 5 miles North off of 10 freeway in banning


----------

